
Return of incandescent light bulbs as MIT makes them more efficient than LEDs - tim333
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12093545/Return-of-incandescent-light-bulbs-as-MIT-makes-them-more-efficient-than-LEDs.html
======
mtgx
I have some "neutral" color LEDs that give a light more like mid-day sunlight,
which is great, and I wouldn't want to go back to the warm color incandescent
light bulbs.

